# I Survived Hurricane Wilma!



## soflaquer (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello Brothers and Sisters!

Well, nearly a week later, power has been restored along with my High Speed internet connection!!!!!!!!!  Yea!!!!!

Beleive it or not, I actually attenpted a post while winds and rain were wipping around outside at 100+ miles an hour!  Just before I hit the "submit" button.........I lost power!   I was amazed it had lasted that long!  This now makes the 3rd Hurricane I have endured in 13 months!!!  I'm becoming quite the "Pro" at this!  LOL!

Fortunately, my new roof and screen porch that were devastated from last years back-to-back Hurricanes held up.  All my tropical plants and trees did not fair so well.  My rare Banana trees, Papayas, Mangos and Birds of Paradise took a real beating.  They had JUST gotten back to flourishing again when Wilma hit!  Back to the drawing board. I guess.

The good news is that no one was hurt or injured and I still have a roof over our heads!  Others were not so forunate.  As power is slowly being restored, a bit of normalcy is returning to our area.  Four days ago I sat in a 2 mile gas line for over 2 hours just to be told they were out of gasoline!  No where to buy food or ice could be found..........let alone, the essential BEER!  We were well prepared having gone thru this, so we did much better than those who procrastinated.

Anyway, it is good to be back!

Jeff


----------



## monty (Oct 31, 2005)

Good to hear you weathered the storm, Jeff! There were a lot of concerned people just waiting to hear from you. Sorry to hear about your trees. But there is a bright side, somewhere! Here's hoping that "Mother" leaves you alone for a bit!
Monty


----------



## brianj517 (Oct 31, 2005)

Its good to hear from you again, Jeff. I'm glad you came through unscathed. My thoughts and prayers have gone out to you and all of our Floridian members. Now, hopefully, you will be making thin blue smoke sooner rather than later.  8) 

Regards,
Brian


----------



## Dutch (Nov 1, 2005)

Glad you're back on line Jeff. You OK, the house is OK, now the important question is How did your smokers fair the Wilma onslaught?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 1, 2005)

Jeff,

Likewise.. Glad to see you back and in full health.. sorry your trees and such did not fair as well but at least the family is fine and hopefully your smoker(s) are ok so you can get back to the real things in life!

Cheers!


----------



## soflaquer (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks for all your thoughts and prayers!

Yes, Ol' Backdraft made it through just fine!  He was covered, tethered and tucked away.  Nary a scratch!!!

I am itchin' to get back to the thin blue smoke!  We purposely depleted most of our perishable food stores, so once everything gets back to normal, I'll be paying a visit to my Butcher!

Jeff


----------



## bob-bqn (Nov 1, 2005)

Jeff it's so good to hear everything is well (as can be expected) on the home front. Good also to see you back online. 8) Hope things are back to "normal" quick.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Nov 1, 2005)

Jeff,
     Welcome back!! I know what it's like and I've also been thinking about you. I'm telling you, if it's all the same with Mother, I'd just as soon not have any more of these blows for a while. 
     Good to hear from you!!

Bill


----------

